# Marina new buildings - Silverene, Botanica... Marina View Towers???



## Lili_AL (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I am looking for studio/1BR in Dubai Marina, with 60000 budget, and after 2 weeks of researh I started to get nervous - most appartments and buildings I've seen look old and a bit dirty; or expensive.

I realized that I may want to be the 1s person to rent the apartment so I looked into new Marina buildings, and wanted to ask your opinion about them:

Silverene. View is great if it is the good side of the building. Location good for walking in Marina and shopping in marina mall. Negatives for me - cheap 1BR do not have windows that open or balconies. 

Botanica. Cheaper than Silverene, but far from nice walks (walking on dusty busy road t get to JBR), swimmingpool area is noisy, busy road just below.

Does anybody live in hose towers? What do you think?

And how about Marina Views Towers? I ve visited 3 apartments there, and kitchens were destroyed and looked old....but location seems interesting and view is good. Pool looked nice but gym crappy...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Lili_AL said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am looking for studio/1BR in Dubai Marina, with 60000 budget, and after 2 weeks of researh I started to get nervous - most appartments and buildings I've seen look old and a bit dirty; or expensive.
> 
> ...


I myself live in ocean heights. You should give it a try you can find within your budget some apartments for the same budget. If you up to check out, let me know and I will pm you the agency number.


----------



## Lili_AL (Mar 5, 2012)

Ta2Ta2 said:


> I myself live in ocean heights. You should give it a try you can find within your budget some apartments for the same budget. If you up to check out, let me know and I will pm you the agency number.


Yes, please! thanks for help!
I ve got 2 Ocean Heights on my map, which one is that?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ocean Heights is the Damac building opposite Barasti, it used to be lit up at night with blue and yellow lighting but I guess they ran out of money to pay the bill. Nice building, lovely pool area and facilities, a bit expensive I found though.

You could try The Torch, lots of 1 beds there, all with balconies.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm in Silverene and like it allot. There is also Skyview across from Park Island. Both of these are nice, with Park Island being a bit nicer than Skyview.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

They're building a mosque next to Park Island (and opposite Skyview). If you're planning on living there long term, I'd choose which direction my apartment faces wisely!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, that is true. The upper floors looking toward the beach at Skyview would be my pick. I like my mornings...late! Especially on Fridays!

Still, I like Silverene. High spec...love my view...and access is great for me. Pool isn't very deep, but sufficient and long enough for me to get some laps in. Carrfour Market soon to open...100m to Marina Mall. The studios were the best I had seen, but expensive by at least 15k more than Skyview.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

Lili_AL said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am looking for studio/1BR in Dubai Marina, with 60000 budget, and after 2 weeks of researh I started to get nervous - most appartments and buildings I've seen look old and a bit dirty; or expensive.
> 
> ...


Hi ya

Have just rented a place in Marina View Towers: Tower A. Location wise to Mall, Metro, JBR, Marina Walk it is what I was looking for.

Am in a 2 bed so not sure re price for studio/1 bed.

good luck with it


----------



## craigabz (Feb 4, 2012)

How about "23 Marina" tower at the edge of the marina area, i know there a lot of road working around there but the building and apartments look ok and seem to be a good size.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

23 Marina is probably the most desirable building in the Marina to live in, purely because it's the only building where you're guaranteed that you won't have to look at the bloody thing. An architectual monstrosity.

The indoor pool does look lovely though.


----------



## Mari TT (Aug 15, 2012)

*23 Marina & Ocean Heights*

Is there anyone living in 23 Marina? I'm currently looking one apartment 3 bedrooms to rent and I would like to know how is the people living there? Indeed, we are looking for one building in Marina with good family life and kids... 
And what about the Ocean Heights? The apartment we were interested has only one parking place. Does anyone know if there is a possiblity to rent a parking place there?
Thanks...


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

There are a few people already living in 23 Marina, although as far as I know there are still minor works being done in it.


----------



## ualgrizz (May 21, 2009)

*Sulafa Tower*

You might consider the Sulafa Tower next to Ocean Heights. The exterior road is rough and there is some construction in the vicinity. But the place is nice with big apartments for good rents...1200 sf for approx. 60k


----------



## marflower (Oct 21, 2012)

Hola!!!

Yo vivo en sky view Marina Dubai y lo recomiendo totalmente.

Las instalaciones están geniales, siempre limpias. La piscina es genial. El servicio atento y resolutivo. La conexion a la playa esta muy bien, y si pasas el puente tienes un super 24 horas para emergecias.

Yo no he visto más piso porque mi marido fue el que se encargo de todo hasta yo llegar, pero soy muy exigente con la vivienda y estoy muy contenta aqui.

Unico inconveniente el ruido de la obra del proximo rascacielos pero... si quieres vivir en Dubai marina, donde no hay obras?

Un saludo


----------



## marflower (Oct 21, 2012)

sorry for speak spanish!!! never more


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

marflower said:


> sorry for speak spanish!!! never more


On a side-note, you could try and meet up with these folks:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/123447-spanish-speakers-again.html

I'm sure you can speak Spanish to your hearts content , and they would love having a native speaker along during the meetups .. 

p.s: sorry for the side-track, would have pm'd the member, but too few posts...

:focus: ..


----------



## Novel (Feb 4, 2013)

I live in a 2 bed in 23 marina, honestly other than its location it's quite bad, there is still unfinished work and inside the apartment almost everyday I find new problem and I know a lot of people are complaining about the same


----------

